

To Bootstrap or Not? - dgerhardt
http://techinboston.co/post/101969377906/ken-deckinger

======
dgerhardt
Interesting (audio) interview with startup founder who's bootstrapping his
second company.

Should you? Or should you raise money? What about if you are a consumer
company that needs to spend to acquire?

